# Star Ratings



## rpalmer (Apr 20, 2003)

Hi!
 Can anyone explain the star ratings beside some usernames.
 I expect it has to do with the amount of postings.
 I did a search, but found nothing.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 21, 2003)

Star Ratings

Hi rpalmer, yes the stars have to do with the amount of post you make but I cann't tell how it all works.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## caper (Jun 16, 2003)

Star Ratings

Dear rpalmer
I saw that you are also a maritimer. we live in cape breton can you give us some advice on buying an rv
trudy &ken (caper)


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 18, 2003)

Star Ratings

I suspect that 50 posts gets you two stars and I know for a fact that 100 posts gets you three stars as that just happened to me tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Old Forum Post (Jun 19, 2003)

Star Ratings

OK, I'll spill the beans on this one.   :bleh: 

10 posts = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




25 posts = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






100 posts = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









500 posts = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












1000 posts = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















C Nash is currently our only 4-star member with 525 posts!  You can view the entire list by clicking on 'members' at the top right.

Hope this helps you out!   
Lee Simpson
RVUSA.com


----------



## John Harrelson (Jun 21, 2003)

Star Ratings

So how many post do I need to have in order to win the car ??  
It is a contest isn't it ?  What kind of car is it ? It better not be a used one !!  
Harrummp .... with my luck it'll be a NASH RAMBLER ..  :angry: 

 :laugh:   :laugh:   :laugh:   :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2003)

Star Ratings

Now John, don't go knocking those ramblers   Looked at one of them little buggers just the other day and they wanted 6000.00 bucks for it    Always did want one so I could have a special tag that said "Nash's rambler" :dead: 
I guess after a 1000 post we have to shut up :laugh:


----------

